# Tivadar Szántó



## cimirro

TIVADAR SZÁNTÓ (1877-1934) (Hungarian)

Tivadar (aka Theodore) Szántó musical circle included Maurice Ravel, Claude Debussy, Ferruccio Busoni, Leopold Godowsky, Isidor Phillip, Frederick Delius, Gottfried Galston. Josef Weiss, Alfredo Casella, Emil von Sauer, Bela Bartok, Zoltan Kodaly, Ernst von Dohnányi, Otto Klemperer, Igor Stravinsky, Florent Schmitt, Ricardo Viñes, among others.

Szántó compositions are wonderful examples of the transition between romantic and modern era.
His original music was never recorded before and most part of his music is very demanding technically and full of a dark atmosphere and deep feelings.
Sometimes he is mentioned because of his great transcriptions of Bach works in the style of his teacher, Ferruccio Busoni!!!!
Szántó is one of the most interesting obscure composers in my opinion.






The first CD will be available during the next month, hope you enjoy as much as i do.

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## cimirro

Sorry, I forgot to mention the tracks:

CD1 - Complete Piano Works 1

-Etude Orientale Op.1 No.1 - Andante / Allegro Graziozo
-Etude Orientale Op.1 No.2 - Molto Vivace e con fuoco
-Etude Orientale Op.1 No.3 - Très vif et delicatement (en quartes)
-Etude Orientale Op.1 No.4 - Poco largamente / Con fuoco (en quintes)
-Ballade Op.2
-Dramatische Elegie Op.3
-Lamentation Op.4 No.1
-Lamentation Op.4 No.2
-Lamentation Op.4 No.3 "Berceuse de la Mort"
-Suite Petrushka - I - Fete populaire de la semaine grasse
-Suite Petrushka - II - Chez Petrushka
-Suite Petrushka - III - Chez le Maure
-Suite Petrushka - IV - Danse de la Ballerine
-Suite Petrushka - V - Danse Russe

best


----------



## Pugg

Good on you for bringing new things toward our attention.


----------



## cimirro

Pugg said:


> Good on you for bringing new things toward our attention.


Thank you Pugg
I hope more and more people who really enjoy music will take some time to listen and discover how much great composers are there
Best
Artur


----------



## cimirro

Szántó transcription of Stravinsky's Marche Chinoise from "Le Rossignol"
Just posted on you tube:






It is part of the second CD with Szántó complete piano works I have been recording.


----------



## cimirro

Szántó Complete Piano Works 2 - Tracks

- Variations et Finale en ré (sur un thème hongrois populaire) (1915)
- In Japan (1922) - I Chushingura
- In Japan (1922) - II Jizuki uta (Workmen’s song)
- In Japan (1922) - III Gombei ga tane maku (Gombei is sowing)
- In Japan (1922) - IV Matsuri Bayashi (Matsuri Festival)
-Contrastes (1911) - I Soleils couchants
-Contrastes (1911) - II Cortège funèbre
-Contrastes (1911) - III Improvisation
-Contrastes (1911) - IV Guêpes
-2 japanische Melodien (aus der Oper Taifun) (1924) - I Langsam und ruhig
-2 japanische Melodien (aus der Oper Taifun) (1924) - II Stark in Pedal gehüllt und mit dem Austruck tiefer Melancholie
-Quatre nouvelles pièces (1931) - I Improvisation élégiaque
-Quatre nouvelles pièces (1931) - II Retour des paysans magyars
-Quatre nouvelles pièces (1931) - III Fantaisie capricieuse
-Quatre nouvelles pièces (1931) - IV Etude italienne
-Stravinsky – Marche chinoise tirée du conte lyrique "Le Rossignol"


----------



## cimirro

Both are published now:
http://www.acteprealable.com/albums/new_ap0386.html

http://www.acteprealable.com/albums/new_ap0387.html


----------

